# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  نهاية الشتا

## باريسيا

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:black;border:4px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:black;border:4px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته :.


كيف الصبايا ؟
ابواب الصيف قرب اكتير ؛ نشوف اكم لبسه للصيف اكتير حلو 

وبتمنى مشاركت الجميع 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

معقوله مش عاجبيتكم ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا 
حلوات كثير 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_لا 
حلوات كثير 



_



[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 لا  :Eh S(2):  

مش عاجبيتكم !!

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## عُبادة

> معقوله مش عاجبيتكم ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


بالعكس حلوين كثير

بس شفت كل إللي حاطين ردود شباب فما حبيت ارد :Db465236ff: 

بس كله ولا زعلك :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا زوقك بجد اكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك و زوقك
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

:Icon31: رائعة :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياسلااااااام
يسلموا الايادي بروس :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_بالعكس حلوين كثير_

_بس شفت كل إللي حاطين ردود شباب فما حبيت ارد_

_بس كله ولا زعلك_

[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center] انا انصاري من الشباب اه بعرف :Acebf6cab7: [/align][align=center]
اه والله مزبوط ..بناااااااااااااااات وينكم ؟! :Bl (1): 

فضحتوني ماكنتوا هيك يابناااااات بحس ماعدة اشوف احد متل الاول

ربي يسعدو شطناوي 
منورني ياخيي 

بس بنات شباب لازم ترد 
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا زوقك بجد اكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك و زوقك

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 الاجمل طلتك ياالمميزه 
ربي يسعدك شكراً اكتير الك ياعمري 
يسلم روحك وقلبك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفارس الشجاع  
_رائعة_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 مرورك الاروع ياعيني 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ياسلااااااام
يسلموا الايادي بروس
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 شو هل الطله حبيبي مرسي الك زهره على طلتك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا باريسيا اكثر من رائع 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_شكرا باريسيا اكثر من رائع 

بانتظار جديدك
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 الله يرضا عليك 

العفو محمد شكراً الك على الرد والطله 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا...كتير حلوين

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_يسلموا...كتير حلوين

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:gray;border:3px double gray;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يسلم قلبو حبوبتي 
مرسي الك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## anoucha

مرسي كتير و أكتر شي عجبني هو الصورة رقم 4 بتجنن

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_مرسي كتير و أكتر شي عجبني هو الصورة رقم 4 بتجنن_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
العفو ؛ الاحلى طلتك ..

شكراً اكتير على مرورك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوين كتير
بس احنا متحجبين يعني بدنا نهاية الشتا للمحجبات
 :Db465236ff: 

يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_حلوين كتير

بس احنا متحجبين يعني بدنا نهاية الشتا للمحجبات
 
يسلمو
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:silver;border:3px double silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 اها 

اسفه اختي بس الي بعرفه انه بتقدري اتلبقي شي حتى بيصير للمحجبات 

ممكن تلبسي شي من تحت متل بنطلون او تنوره اطويله مش رط يكون قصير او جوكيت او بلوزه اطويله وعلى هيك 


بس ان شاءالله لما بلاقي شي حلو بنزله للمنتدى للصبايا المحجبات 

ماانا  :Eh S(2): وله بلاها :Cry2: 

منوره اختي على طلتك ومرورك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## زهرة النرجس

حلوين كتير 
بس شكلها مصيفة زيادة عن اللزوم 
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلموا بروس...حلوين

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_حلوين كتير 
بس شكلها مصيفة زيادة عن اللزوم 

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:gray;border:3px double gray;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 مصيفه ؟!!!

لا حبيبتي هاي بس لنهاية الشتا الي بيكون في اشوية بروده 

حلو طلتك حبوبه ؛منورتيني ياعسل 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_يسلموا بروس...حلوين_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:gray;border:3px double gray;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يسلم قلبك عمور 
الالحلى طلتك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------

